# resale value of a 40D



## kreddibletrout (Jun 23, 2012)

Heya Folks,
So... I'm trying to sell my 40D which is still yet to reach the 1/3rd mark of it's 'expected' life (marked at around 42,000 shots) & I'm getting all sorts of flack about that being a lot of actuations. It's an almost 4 year old camera, still in great condition (as y'all probably know the thing is a tank). I'm not even a 'big spender' when it comes to shooting as I'm still moderately frugal as I learned with film. (I know there's many wedding photographers who might as well be shooting video, but I digress...)

So... how much do you think is a decent price for a 40D with 42,000 actuations?

Thanks for the help,
KT.


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks like maybe $300


----------



## kreddibletrout (Jun 23, 2012)

ok... y'see that's reasonable in my opinion. I'm askin $350... this last guy who was asking about it says he wouldn't expect to get more than $140 - $180 for it. He was talking all the 'lingo' so I figured he has some knowledge about cameras... but really... $140? I'd expect more than that for my XT!

thanks for the input.


----------



## zcar21 (Jun 23, 2012)

350 is a reasonable price. why don't you sell it on ebay?


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 23, 2012)

kreddibletrout said:


> ok... y'see that's reasonable in my opinion. I'm askin $350... this last guy who was asking about it says he wouldn't expect to get more than $140 - $180 for it. He was talking all the 'lingo' so I figured he has some knowledge about cameras... but really... $140? I'd expect more than that for my XT!
> 
> thanks for the input.



I always check e-bay and amazon before selling anything. I also keep an eye on craigslist in my area just to see what the local market is doing.


----------



## cabledawg (Jun 25, 2012)

$300-350 is an excellent price range; sweeter deal if comes with a lens (even a kit lens).  I've been looking for a DSLR for about a year now and that price range is what I've been seeing on ebay, amazon and CL.  Whoever offered $180 is either a pro flipper or a pawn shop owner.  They see enough of the stuff to know the lingo hoping to "out-smart" a potential seller.


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 27, 2012)

Check through the current listings on ebay as well as 'completed listings' there and see what sells for how much, etc.  Condition, original box w/packaging, instruction book, etc, all affect final price.  Free shipping also helps.  

Here's what's on ebay now -

Canon 40d body - cap, ,lens,case,bag,lcd,card,guide,tips,ring,grip,for,box | eBay


----------



## morganza (Jun 27, 2012)

zcar21 said:


> 350 is a reasonable price. why don't you sell it on ebay?



Hah, i thought the same.


----------

